# Mantis licking own butt/genitals



## JoeCapricorn (Jun 3, 2010)

So, here is a grooming behavior from Kit that I haven't witnessed in mantises or any insect for that matter. Cats on the other hand...

Has anyone seen this behavior in mantises? What could it mean? Is she preparing for something.

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c47/JoeCapricorn/0603000015.jpg

http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c47/JoeCapricorn/0603000014.jpg


----------



## a1_collection (Jun 3, 2010)

I've only seen that particular behavior after a mating.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2010)

Was she imported from Japan, by any chance? As you know, Chinese mantises are greatly revered in Japan, where they are seen as direct messengers from the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name). If you did comparative literature in school, you probably read the famous fifteenth-century haiku by Yukio Hatoyama:

Snow on Mount Fuji

Poo on her butt, tall green man

Tis stoops -- licks it clean.

Beautiful, and even more moving in the original Hebrew.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2010)

Seen it many times. I usually see it with Stagmomantis sp.












A Heirodula doing it:


----------



## keri (Jun 3, 2010)

PhilinYuma said:


> Was she imported from Japan, by any chance? As you know, Chinese mantises are greatly revered in Japan, where they are seen as direct messengers from the Great Mantis Goddess (Blessed be Her Name). If you did comparative literature in school, you probably read the famous fifteenth-century haiku by Yukio Hatoyama:
> 
> Snow on Mount Fuji
> 
> ...


ahahahaha


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2010)

ummm, tasty


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 3, 2010)

EEEEEeeeeew! ha!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jun 3, 2010)

Good personal hygene, :lol:


----------



## Ghozt (Jun 21, 2010)

salad anyone ?


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Jun 21, 2010)

Kit did this again, but it was rather awkward, as it was while she was on my hand. I was like, "Hey, do that... on your own time plzkthx" and tickled her arms with a feather. She gave me the funniest look I have ever seen in a mantis, like, tilted her head while looking up at me, and was like, "lolwut" and I was like "lolwut" and my mom was "lolwut" and then my entire room turned into a lolwut. lolwut?

On a more serious note, Kit is developing brown spots on her green wings. What exactly does this mean and is it normal?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jun 22, 2010)

a1_collection said:


> I've only seen that particular behavior after a mating.


Same here. Hierodula females always seem to do that after mating.

Nice pics btw Joe, you really captured the moment


----------



## ismart (Jun 22, 2010)

JoeCapricorn said:


> On a more serious note, Kit is developing brown spots on her green wings. What exactly does this mean and is it normal?


This is usually a sign they are just getting a bit older.


----------

